# CAMAYA COAST BATAAN



## 1276ajd (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello all,

has anyone bought a lot in camaya coast in Bataan?


----------



## Airbug09 (8 mo ago)

I don’t recommend investing in Camaya, it is really a headache. No proper communication is happening once you invested


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Airbug09 said:


> I don’t recommend investing in Camaya, it is really a headache. No proper communication is happening once you invested


And you are really in the boondocks there with only the coastal road in and out. Own transport would be a must.


----------

